# All dialects: to take a nap



## mmfaimori

Hello Everyone !
I would like to have your assistance in translating the following term in any coloquial dialect :
"To take a Nap" 

I know that In Fusha, Nap could be translated in to :
A simple nap - نوم خفيفA cat nap \nap in the afternoon- قيلولة
In the jewish libyan dialect we say : النعاس نتاع القَيْلَة
or ,for any kind of a nap that is not an afternoon nap- رقدة خْفيفة


----------



## djara

Tunisian
ta9yiila تقييلة siesta
n3ist نعست I fell asleep
khthaatni 3iini خذاتني عيني I fell asleep (lightly)


----------



## hiba

أخذ (ل) غفوة In the Gulf


----------



## Kinan

We use غفوة in Syria.


----------



## كلمات

EA
A nap is تعسيلة. 
To take a nap is يقيّل.


----------



## tounsi51

in Tunisia, we can say غفلت ya3ni I felt asleep... or the afternoon nap is called "9ayla" we do pronounce the qaf  in North Africa we use the 9 for qaf.


----------



## ayed

ياخذ غطة
ياخذ له نعسة
يدفق النعاس


----------



## barkoosh

In Lebanon, غفوة or غَطّة.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

is it correct to use the verb يأخذ with قَيْلولَة in MSA?

Like this:  آخذ قَيْلولَة

Thanks
Aurélien


----------



## barkoosh

This is a modern use of أخذ. Some people reject it, others accept it.


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic, it's أخد قيلولة or أخد غفوة.


----------



## Zoghbi

Algeria:

yegayyel يقيّل take a nap
قايلة gayla a nap
جاه النعاس jah enn3as, حكمو النعاس Hakmu nn3as, to feel asleep


----------



## aurelien.demarest

barkoosh said:


> This is a modern use of أخذ. Some people reject it, others accept it.


could you tell me what do you mean Barkoosh please?

Aurélien


----------



## analeeh

He means it's perceived to be a literal translation of European expressions along the lines of 'take a nap' or else a modern expansion of the meaning of the word, whereas the Arabic verb أخذ was traditionally used in a much narrower sense and distinct verbs like قيل were used for 'to take a nap' instead. So like with most other recent developments in Arabic there is controversy over it.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

I see, thanks for this clarification Analeeh


----------



## barkoosh

analeeh said:


> He means it's perceived to be a literal translation of European expressions along the lines of 'take a nap' or else a modern expansion of the meaning of the word, whereas the Arabic verb أخذ was traditionally used in a much narrower sense and distinct verbs like قيل were used for 'to take a nap' instead. So like with most other recent developments in Arabic there is controversy over it.


I couldn't say it better


----------



## elroy

Do the naysayers reject أخذ/أخد قيلولة/غفوة in colloquial Arabic too?  Prescriptive approaches to MSA are very widespread, but people aren't usually so uptight about colloquial Arabic.  If people do reject this usage in colloquial Arabic too, what alternatives do they suggest?  Does Lebanese Arabic have an alternative that doesn't use أخد?  I can't think of anything natural and idiomatic in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## barkoosh

In Lebanese colloquial, you can say whatever you want as long as it's understood and not offensive. No objections at all in this regard.

The word قيلولة, while is understood, is not generally used. Alternatives such as غفوة and نوم are used. 
أخد is widely used in expressions such as أخد دُش، أخد تاكسي etc.


----------



## ARB87

If someone says:  
أفضل القيلولة قي المساء

Would you understand that he likes to "rest" in the evening, or "nap" in the evening?


----------



## cherine

It wouldn't make sense, actually. Because القيلولة is like "siesta" in Spanish, and "sieste" in French, something that it's done during the day, not the evening. So, for other times of the day, I think we would just use the verb نام .


----------



## surreal

And how about using this word: كرى


----------



## Hemza

Does someone else use "روقت" "rawwagt" for "I took a light nap"? This is what I would use (في اللهجة الحسانية) but we also say قيلولة and we do have the same expressions as Tunisians "خذاتني عيني" or even "داتني عيني" although those are more Northern Moroccan.


----------



## rayloom

We say gayyal قيّل
أعطاها تعسيلة or أخذ له تعسيلة
غفا or غفي is used to mean dozed off.


----------



## I.K.S.

Afternoon nap ;we call it القايلة al gaaylah ,and فلان مقيل = taking a mid afternoon nap.


Hemza said:


> Tunisians "خذاتني عيني" or even "داتني عيني" although those are more Northern Moroccan.


We use something similar : دازت بيّ عينيّ


----------

